# Latin help...



## nicnap (Jul 4, 2007)

I saw this:

Lorem ipsum vim ut utroque mandamus intellegebat, ut eam omittam ancillae sadipscing, per et eius soluta veritus.

and didn't know what it meant. Could someone who knows Latin help. I can pick out words here and there, but putting it all together is a different story.

Thanks


----------



## etexas (Jul 4, 2007)

Shave and a haircut, ten cents? Hmmmm.


----------



## Davidius (Jul 4, 2007)

nicnap said:


> I saw this:
> 
> Lorem ipsum vim ut utroque mandamus intellegebat, ut eam omittam ancillae sadipscing, per et eius soluta veritus.
> 
> ...



Where did you see this? Are you sure it's correct Latin?


----------



## nicnap (Jul 4, 2007)

no...someone left it as a comment on my tiny, hardly ever updated blog. i found it today...and deleted it b/c the poster didn't leave anything else, and was someone i don't know.


----------



## Davidius (Jul 4, 2007)

It looks like _Lorem Ipsum_, a "dummy text" often used when designing a website to see how a finished product will look with text (note the "lorem ipsum" at the beginning). It often looks like Latin and some of the words may actually be Latin, but it is actually a fake language with no real meaning. With this sentence in particular one can immediately point out that "lorem" is not a Latin word and neither is "sadipscing." Also, the preposition "per" in the last clause doesn't have an object. Some of the other words are Latin and have individual meanings but the sentence as a whole is nonsense/jibberish.

See here for more info on _Lorem Ipsum_. I have no idea why someone would have left this as a comment on your blog.


----------



## etexas (Jul 4, 2007)

CarolinaCalvinist said:


> It looks like _Lorem Ipsum_, a "dummy text" often used when designing a website to see how a finished product will look with text (note the "lorem ipsum" at the beginning). It often looks like Latin and some of the words may actually be Latin, but it is actually a fake language with no real meaning. With this sentence in particular one can immediately point out that "lorem" is not a Latin word and neither is "sadipscing." Also, the preposition "per" in the last clause doesn't have an object. Some of the other words are Latin and have individual meanings but the sentence as a whole is nonsense/jibberish.
> 
> See here for more info on _Lorem Ipsum_. I have no idea why someone would have left this as a comment on your blog.


David's the man! I took Latin in Boarding School. That was Loooooooooong ago!


----------



## nicnap (Jul 4, 2007)

thanks...i just saw veritas and thought truth...oh wait that is veritus. hmmm...maybe someone messed up?


----------



## nicnap (Jul 4, 2007)

btw, thanks for those who've helped. seems like it may be truly a dummy text...i was a dummy who thought it was a text...lol


----------



## Davidius (Jul 4, 2007)

nicnap said:


> thanks...i just saw veritas and thought truth...oh wait that is veritus. hmmm...maybe someone messed up?





nicnap said:


> btw, thanks for those who've helped. seems like it may be truly a dummy text...i was a dummy who thought it was a text...lol



You were right to think that _veritas_ meant "truth." 

You're welcome


----------

